# 1728 - scotch ale in a porter



## lael (19/5/14)

Brewing a porter and have chosen scotch ale as the yeast to get a malty backbone and planning on fermenting down near the bottom of the temp range (13c) to get some smokiness that I've read about. 

Anyone have some practical experience using the yeast? How does it attenuate when kept at the low end? What sort of esters does it throw at the high end of the range? (Thinking I'll need to ramp it to get it to attenuate to where I want it). 

Thanks!


----------



## MartinOC (19/5/14)

Go for it!

Scotch Ale yeasts are well-known good attenuators at low temperatures (& clean with it), so you shouldn't need to increase the temp's to get what you want, just patience to let them get there. That said, most of the esters are produced in the first couple of days, so if you can keep the temp's low during initial fermentation, ramping-up a couple of degrees shouldn't pose a problem. Just don't over-do it.

Smokiness from yeast?????


----------



## manticle (19/5/14)

I don't think you'll get a lot of smoke. It does work well at low temps - however my experience of it is that it has some not so great flavours early on when there is still some yeast in suspension. It needs time and/or filtering but once it clear, it's lovely.


----------



## Tex083 (19/5/14)

I just brewed a porter to use on my left over 1728 slury once rinsed I will make a starter or just chuck it in depending on the amount I get out of it.
Great yeast ferments out well at 17c I cant comment on the smoke it imparts as I had 1kg of peated malt in my scotch ale.

Let me know how it turns out I cant wait to get mine started.


----------



## lael (19/5/14)

Smokiness is what I've read! We'll see. The other quality I was after was the smoothness attributed to lager yeasts in Baltic porters. Is that due to a bottom fermenting yeast or the low temp?

Re smokiness - do a Google for yeast 1728 flavors. Reckon low or high temps?


----------



## lael (19/5/14)

Pitched at 17, dropped to 15 tonight and going to drop to 13 tomorrow....


----------



## MartinOC (19/5/14)

This definitely sounds like a reportable fermentation & resultant beer, Lael


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/5/14)

1728 is great when fermented at the low end. 

Great yeast for big beers like /70, Porter & Stout.

It is an ale yeast that loves low temps.

Keep it at 13-16*....

If 1728 was a women.............


----------



## Judanero (19/5/14)

1728 is a great yeast!! Provides a really nice malty profile, Lael are you sure you're not confusing the yeast imparting smokiness as opposed to smokiness being acceptable (to a degree) in a Scottish Ale?

I just have never heard of the yeast contributing smokiness before..


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/5/14)

Some scotish ales use peated malt.


----------



## lael (19/5/14)

http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f163/wyeast-1728-ester-353527/

Yeah, I'm aware of the style. There is definitely comment about a smokiness from the yeast. We'll see!

Any comment on whether it is lager yeast or cold temp fermentation that lends the silky smooth characteristic of Baltic?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/5/14)

I would suggest you use the yeast first. Then pass comment on it.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/5/14)

lael said:


> http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f163/wyeast-1728-ester-353527/
> 
> Yeah, I'm aware of the style. There is definitely comment about a smokiness from the yeast. We'll see!


1 comment


----------



## lael (20/5/14)

http://snakeriverbrewers.org/index.php?topic=1005.0;wap2

https://www.homebrewersassociation.org/forum/index.php?topic=7722.0

http://hbd.org/discus/messages/34426/38658.html?1159110740


----------



## mje1980 (20/5/14)

This yeast sounds right up my alley. Be good for mild as well I'd imagine. Great, another yeast i need to play with. Does it ever end?!


----------



## mje1980 (23/5/14)

Well I've got my first batch with Scottish ale going. It's a bitter and I'll put a 1.070 porter on the cake, though I might drop it down to 13-14 for that. Fridge sitting at 16-17c. Will update. Lael, update with yours mate. My porter has peated malt but only 4% or so.


----------



## sp0rk (23/5/14)

I used 1728 in my choc porter at around 15 and it came out amazing
You're gonna love it


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/5/14)

sp0rk said:


> I used 1728 in my choc porter at around 15 and it came out amazing
> You're gonna love it


was a fantastic beer. 

Won Grandchampion at Grafton Show.


----------



## lael (23/5/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> was a fantastic beer.
> 
> Won Grandchampion at Grafton Show.


Wow! What was in it? Mine is down to 1.016 from 1.060 in five day. Mashed high, so I'm unsure how much lower it will go. Tastes sensational now. Dare I say a touch smokey? Lol. Actually haven't had any smoked beers so I'm unsure how to compare. Debating chocolate and vanilla additions to secondary.


----------



## sp0rk (23/5/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> was a fantastic beer.
> 
> Won Grandchampion at Grafton Show.


You're thinking of my ESB 
And that used Notto...
I'll give you some of the porter one day...




lael said:


> Wow! What was in it? Mine is down to 1.016 from 1.060 in five day. Mashed high, so I'm unsure how much lower it will go. Tastes sensational now. Dare I say a touch smokey? Lol. Actually haven't had any smoked beers so I'm unsure how to compare. Debating chocolate and vanilla additions to secondary.


Mine was

80.54% Maris Otter Malt
10.5% Munich I
5.4% Chocolate
3.55% Black Roasted Barley

2 g/L East Kent Golding (5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L East Kent Golding (5.4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)

100g of toasted crushed cacao nibs @ 10 minutes
90 minute mash and boil

Skelly22 did it for the Grafton show and added some vanilla paste, I thought it was nice but probably need a couple of months aging (not sure what yeast he used though)


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/5/14)

sp0rk said:


> You're thinking of my ESB
> And that used Notto...
> ]


Like any of us could remember what we drank during that epic night......


----------



## lael (23/5/14)

sp0rk said:


> You're thinking of my ESB
> And that used Notto...
> I'll give you some of the porter one day...
> 
> ...


Sounds good - I think the recipe I used was similar - though so far I would prob add some crystal in to round out the middle tones and add a touch of caramel just a little. With choc and vanilla added it may not need it though.

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/79696-porter-recipe/#entry1167493 was the one I used. Great blend of choc, roast and dark. I didn't steep overnight, so I think I added more of the darker malts, and added in 10 mins to go. Of course that could explain why it is a little darker / wants crystal  Smooth and delicious so far. I upped the gravity too. Prefer full bodied, heavier porters as a rule.


----------



## mje1980 (24/5/14)

You blokes have got me stinging for a pint of dark roasty goodness!!


----------



## lael (24/5/14)

Get yourself founders porter, or their breakfast stout, or renaissance elemental porter. All amazing. Had Southwark stout last night and it was very nice. No way near the founders, but tasty.


----------



## lael (24/5/14)

Need to start using untapped or similar. I'm losing track of all the amazing beers I'm tasting.


----------



## mje1980 (3/6/14)

Just had a sneaky taste of a bitter I made with the wlp Scottish ale yeast. Just had a beergasm in my mouth, sensational. Malty aroma and flavour with a mineral sort of finish. Excellent yeast. 1.070 porter is on the yeast cake and I'll be doing many more beers with this strain. 

Best thing is I've put some aside to drink through a beer engine. FFS it's going to be insane


----------

